# Second ten year GC renewal



## wex65 (Aug 14, 2019)

I was a member here many years ago but for some reason my account was deleted.

I had my first 10 year GC issued back in December 2009 and it expires this coming December. I guess I need to complete an I551(?) for a further 10 years?

I am a little OCD about such things and wanted to reach out and see if others can advise me as to whether the process is a little more of a formality at this stage. i.e. less rigorous, no interview etc.

My GC was a marriage based one ( we married in 2006) and we are still happily married, no contact with police and up to date with taxes etc.

Am I right in thinking it is pretty much a slam dunk? I know the landscape is changing a little with the Govt raising the bar on GC issuances so wanted to check.

Many thanks for any input.


----------



## wex65 (Aug 14, 2019)

Apparently I have no way to edit a post once made. I meant to say I90 above, NOT I551.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

wex65 said:


> Apparently I have no way to edit a post once made. I meant to say I90 above, NOT I551.


Yes.. pretty much a slam dunk....

Why would you not go for citizenship though....?


----------



## wex65 (Aug 14, 2019)

Crawford said:


> Yes.. pretty much a slam dunk....
> 
> Why would you not go for citizenship though....?



Many thanks, much appreciated. Looking online it looks like it is a long process, many months to get the renewal card.

Apropos citizenship, without getting into too much detail there are major ramifications in doing so from a tax perspective further down the road which I would prefer to avoid. I have looked into it though.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

wex65 said:


> Many thanks, much appreciated. Looking online it looks like it is a long process, many months to get the renewal card.
> 
> Apropos citizenship, without getting into too much detail there are major ramifications in doing so from a tax perspective further down the road which I would prefer to avoid. I have looked into it though.


 .... there are tax ramifications of not being a US citizen when one spouse dies.....

....... also, voting is an important part of being a full time permanent resident of a country ....


----------



## wex65 (Aug 14, 2019)

Crawford said:


> .... there are tax ramifications of not being a US citizen when one spouse dies.....
> 
> ....... also, voting is an important part of being a full time permanent resident of a country ....


Yes I know the tax implications. This is something that is obviously personal to each individual.

Thanks again for answering the original question...


----------



## fridges (Sep 5, 2016)

*Simple*

Very easy, just fingerprints, photo and sign here. On my 3rd GC now.


----------



## wex65 (Aug 14, 2019)

fridges said:


> Very easy, just fingerprints, photo and sign here. On my 3rd GC now.


Many thanks, I thought I had heard somewhere that it was pretty straight forward but I found a page somewhere indicating @8 months from start to finish?!

Only applied about two weeks ago but have my biometrics on 9/3 in case it helps others gauge the timeline.

Sounds from your reply above that there is no interview etc.

Thanks again.


----------



## fridges (Sep 5, 2016)

Correct, no interview. Do the normal bureaucratic crap in form filling and wait a few weeks for summons to processing center (4 miles for me) and in and out in about 20 minutes. 
May I ask in what general area do you reside?


----------



## wex65 (Aug 14, 2019)

fridges said:


> Correct, no interview. Do the normal bureaucratic crap in form filling and wait a few weeks for summons to processing center (4 miles for me) and in and out in about 20 minutes.
> May I ask in what general area do you reside?


Thanks again, I am near to DC. I have appt at the Baltimore ASC next week.


----------



## wex65 (Aug 14, 2019)

In case anyone else sees this thread I wanted to post an update.

I just got notification that the green card has been produced and will be shortly in the mail. So, @8 weeks from start to finish.


----------

